# Autobright Direct Magifoam as Wheel Cleaner?



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

My car was in the dealers for new brake pads today and thought I’d clean all the dust of my new alloys before a technician got his hands on them and damaged the finish. They were pretty clean so only a quick spruce up was needed. 

I jet washed then did the usual Magifoam mixture of 1 inch product to litre bottle but rather than use the spray lance and make a mess I used a foaming trigger spray. 

I scrub my tyres every week as part of my wash routine and there was no dressing on them. I was amazed at how much brown gunk came off the tyres - something I’ve never seen Magifoam do or was capable of.?

Anyone tried this?

Was this a bad idea and the concentration was way too high and caustic/aggressive for the tyre and alloy? My wheel sealant wax still appears to beads so have a discovered a great tyre cleaner?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not tried it, but does sounds like as you’ve not used it through pressure washer lance, it’s a stronger solution you’ve used, I don’t think as an occasional use, as you’ve said you’re wheel sealant is still performing, it’ll cause you issues and certainly a good decontamination


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes, like I said through a foaming trigger spay but at the same dilution ratio AD recommend for use with a foam lance and pressure washer so a much stronger dilution.

The dirt and grease removal was astonishing and the closest thing I seen that comes close to its dirt removal (on what appeared to be clean tyres) is Adams Tyre and Rubber Cleaner.

The Tyres looked like fresh new matt rubber that had just been fitted and the new tyre rubber smell when you now go upto the car is very strong.

I'm sure prolonged use as a alloy cleaner is not kind to my wheel sealant but as a tyre rubber cleaner is was amazing. I've never found Magifoam to be a good cleaner, more as a product to help soften dirt for the pressure washer to later remove. At this dilution and on rubber I'd say it would give the Adams product a run for its money.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I wouldn't, magi foam is a terrible cleaner compared to other foams, its more of a show foam.

If your wheels and tires are sealed then water alone will remove dirt, grab some Diablo wheel gel, a foaming pump sprayer and that is a much better more economical way to achieve a wheel pre wash


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

Rian said:


> I wouldn't, magi foam is a terrible cleaner compared to other foams, its more of a show foam.


As a snow foam I would agree but my use yesterday as detailed above suggests different and is a really good degreasant.

Again I agree with sealed wheels not needing chemicals and I normal use car shampoo and a microfibre glove. However, water alone, not even pressured washed will deep clean tyres and that is why Adams makes a dedicated product and special tyre cleaning brushes are available.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Gazwas said:


> My car was in the dealers for new brake pads today and thought I'd clean all the dust of my new alloys before a technician got his hands on them and damaged the finish. They were pretty clean so only a quick spruce up was needed.
> 
> I jet washed then did the usual Magifoam mixture of 1 inch product to litre bottle but rather than use the spray lance and make a mess I used a foaming trigger spray.
> 
> ...


Could you grab some photos for us next time you use it this way?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

Will do!

Will try it on my wife's car at the weekend as mine are too clean to probably show up any grime now.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gazwas said:


> As a snow foam I would agree but my use yesterday as detailed above suggests different and is a really good degreasant.
> 
> Again I agree with sealed wheels not needing chemicals and I normal use car shampoo and a microfibre glove. However, water alone, not even pressured washed will deep clean tyres and that is why Adams makes a dedicated product and special tyre cleaning brushes are available.


I agree with the Tyre cleaning principal although looking at the ingredients I would say magi foam would be a better degreaser.7

Magi foam 
N-(2-carboxyethyl)-N-dodecyl-
Beta-aniline,monosodium salt 1-11% Xi R36
fatty alcohols C12-C14,
ethoxylated, sulphated
sodium salt 0.5-7% Xi R38,R41
sodium hydroxide 0.1-1.9% Xi R35
Trisodium nitrilotriacetate 1-5% Xi R22,R36
Quaternary ammonium compounds,
Coco alkylbis-(hydroxyethyl)methyl, 0.1-1% Xi R36,R51/53
Ethoxylated ,me sulphates
Coconut diethanolamide 0.5-7% Xi R38,R41
Fatty alcohol polyglycolether 0.1-5% Xn R22,R41
Fatty alcohol ethoxylate 0.1-6% Xn R22,R36
Triethanolamine 0.2-6%

Adams tyre care 
citric acid CAS No
77-92-9
EC No
201-069-1
REACH Reg. No
01-2119457026-42-xxxx
1 - < 5 
sodium metasilicate, anhydrous CAS No
6834-92-0
EC No
229-912-9
Index No
014-010-00-8
1 - < 5

The sodium metasilicate will react with the citric acid to create hydrogen ions to form silicic acid so from what I can tell the Adams rubber cleaner is an acidic degreaser and Magifoam is on the alkali side, for general degreasing alkali is more effective so in reality the Magifoam will do a better job if you match the PH e.g if the Adams cleaner is 5.5 ph then and equvilent Magifoam mix at 8.5 will be more effective.


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

Rian said:


> The sodium metasilicate will react with the citric acid to create hydrogen ions to form silicic acid so from what I can tell the Adams rubber cleaner is an acidic degreaser and Magifoam is on the alkali side, for general degreasing alkali is more effective so in reality the Magifoam will do a better job if you match the PH e.g if the Adams cleaner is 5.5 ph then and equvilent Magifoam mix at 8.5 will be more effective.


Interesting thanks !! :thumb:

I can't directly compare to the Adams product as I've never used it but there was a similar brown gunky foam residue pulled from the tyre with Magifoam yesterday.

I will try on our other car tomorrow as it will be dirty and photograph the results. Maybe just a freak coincidence but see the attached picture of the results from my wheel even after a few miles with new brake pads.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gazwas said:


> Interesting thanks !! :thumb:
> 
> I can't directly compare to the Adams product as I've never used it but there was a similar brown gunky foam residue pulled from the tyre with Magifoam yesterday.
> 
> I will try on our other car tomorrow as it will be dirty and photograph the results. Maybe just a freak coincidence but see the attached picture of the results from my wheel even after a few miles with new brake pads.


I would agree that a strong concentration of Magifoam would have a cleaning property, its not a grease as such its the oil from the tyre mixed with dirt, and the alkali solution would indeed aid in removing the browning from a tyre however you would need a strong concentration of magifoam to effectively accomplish a thorough clean that a APC would also achieve at a lower cost.

For cleaning tyres I use smart price apc at 1:4 with a few squirts of some dish soap in their the alkali solution cleans my tyres as effective as deidcated rubber cleaners at a fraction of the cost. 1l of APC is 25P from ASDA so works out very econimical, I also use it for the stainless exhaust, arches and underbody and engine bay


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes, fully agree an APC is cheaper, etc but cleaning power is one lable I would never attribute to Magifoam however is does actually do a decent job (on rubber)........... Especially when you have some on the shelf and saves a trip to Asda.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gazwas said:


> Yes, fully agree an APC is cheaper, etc but cleaning power is one lable I would never attribute to Magifoam however is does actually do a decent job (on rubber)........... Especially when you have some on the shelf and saves a trip to Asda.


100% agree in a pinch a strong solution would be effective.


----------

